# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  تبين مهبل نظيف معقم ضيق مثل مهبل البنت عندى اللهوم والغسول العلاج الفعال

## ام عبدالله والريم

السلام عليكم اخواتى 

من منا ماتحب تهتم برحمها وبنظافتها وتسعد زوجها

وتصير لة بنت مع كل لقاء حميم

من منا ماتبى اتصير واثقة من نفسها وتتاكد 

ان مافيها اى عيب برحمها

اكيد كل حرمة فينا كل بنت بعد تبى تهتم بنظافة البطن والرحم

كلنا عارفين ان الدورة والنفاس والجماع

وكثر الولادة ياثر على رحمنا 

والدم بيصير تارس البطن والرحم ويبيلة شيء ينزلة 

اقدم لكم اللهوم والغسول الغنى 

عن التعريف وبشهادة الجميع 

اللهوم والغسول لتنظيف البطن والرحم 

وبعد التسقيط والولادة واثناء الدورة 

ينظف البطن من الدم الفاسد المتكتل 

والماى والوسخ والبكتيريا والافرازات الكريهة 

ومن ديدان الرحم اعزكم الله 

ومن الهواء اللى بيترس الرحم بعد الجماع 

والولادة والتسقيط

اللهوم ممتاز بمعنى الكلمة وعلى ضمانتى الخاصة 

ينظف الرحم وقناة فالوب من اى سؤائل او بكتيريا 

او ميكروب وينشط المبايض 

والاهم انة يضيق المنطقة ويجعلها بدون اى رطوبة

ويطهر الرحم بفاعلية ممتازة وسريعة 

والغسول يستخدم للسيدات فقط انتبهو 

يابنات اللهوم للبنات والسيدات

والغسول للسيدات فقط لانة يضيق الحرمة 

ويخليها عروس لزوجها 

طريقة الاستخدام 

ملعقتين من اللهوم يقلب مع نصف كوب ماء مغلى ويصفى ويحلى بالعسل

ويشرب مرتين باليوم لمدة 5 ايام فقط من اول يوم بالدورة 

والغسول يستخدم للتشطيف مرتين بالاسبوع للسيدات فقط

يتم غلى ملعقتين صغار من الغسول مع نصف كوب ماى

ويصفى ويتم التشطيف فية من الداخل بواسطة الاصبع

وشوفى كيف اللهوم والغسول

بينظف بطنج ورحمج من اول يوم للاستخدام 

وبتصيرين ناشفة وضيقة من الخارج والداخل وويهج بينور 

وعيونج بعد لان الرحم النظيف والبطن النظيفة

تجعل صاحبها منور الوية والعيون 

الكمية تكفيج ل6 شهور واكثر 

والسعر 435 للهوم والغسول

والتوصيل خلال 5 ايام

واستلام المبلغ مقدما عالانصارى 








وعليج السلام

اعذرينى ماراسلتج كل هالفترة بس كنت ابا اتاكد من مفعول الاعشاب

مااقول غير الله يبارك لج فى رزقج ويبارك لج فى عيالج ويرزقج بالولد اللى تتمنينة

اول يوم استخدمت الاعشاب نزل على وسخ لونة بنى محروق والريحة كانت وايد ماتنطاق

ثانى يوم نزل افرازات ثقيلة لونها ابيض على اصفر وبعدها نزل ماى سائل ريحتة عادية

وثالث يوم والله مانزل شيء وحسيت براحة حلووووة ونظافة والضيق حسيت فية من اول استخدام ولين الحين

الامور تمام والمنطقة جافة وضيقة 

الحمد لله ويزاج ربي كل خير 





مراحب غاليتى 

ارسلت لج مسج عاتليفونج 

الاعشاب وصلتنى وتم الاستخدام والنتيجة قوووووية 

دمتى بود





اقتباس:

كيف اشكرك انتى 
غيرتى حياتى ياام عبدالله يارررررررب 
يخليلك عبدالله ولا يحرمك منه ابد 
ويخلى لك زوجك يارب 
ياام عبدالله والله استحى وانا اقول لك ايش التغيير الي صار فينى يوم 
استخدمت الاعشاب 
زوجى صار مايفارقنى 
اممممم زوجى ترك المقاهى والرحلات ونسى اصدقائه والحين صار يبغانى كل يوم 
والله والله اكتب لك وانا اصيح من الفرحه 
زوجى كان انسان مستهتر وطول الوقت برا البيت ومايدخل البيت الا للنوم بس 
وحياتى معاه كانت شبه معدومه 
وهذا كله بسبب ولاداتى المتكرره صار مايحس وهو يعاشرنى وصار يسبنى بالكلام الجارح 
والله ياام عبدالله من ذيك اليوم اليى استخدمت الاعشاب الحين مر على استخدامها 15 يوم وهو كله عندى ولازق فينى وصار يعطينى مصروف خاص لي 
اليوم ارسلى مسج وهو فى الدوام وقال حضرى نفسك بعشيك برا البيت 
وانا متزوجه من 7 سنوات ومن 3 سنوات ماقد طلعت معاه للعشا برا البيت 

تغير تغير تغير تغير ياااااربى شكثر كنت اعانى 
فديت قلبك وروحك ياام عبدالله مشكوووره كثير
وان شاء الله بطلب منك كمن كيسه عن قريب لي ولاختى العوده










المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 


حبيبتي تعرفين إني دوم ادعيلج ومن خاطري.......... الأعشاب مفعولها خطييييييييييييييييييييير.... 

تصدقين من بديت استخدمها وحمد صدق مايفارقني ولله الحمد.... صار صدق يتمنى رضاي حتى لو كنت أنا الغلطانه ما شاء الله.......

اقسم بالله إني ما ابالغ صار مايصبر على فراقي ومايخليني ازور اهلي لأني إذا سرت

لازم ابات عندهم والحين زعلان لأن فيني الدوره..... صار صدق يعاملني كملكه اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

يزاج الله ألف خير وجعل هالشي في ميزان حسناتج لأنج صادقه وماتغشين الناس في بضاعتج 





ام احمد 

يزاج ربي خير 

خويتى ام عبود اللهوم نظفنى وضيقنى 

والخلطة عطيت منها اختى بعد حبيتها تستفيد مثل مااستفدت انا بعد







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم على 

مراحب ام عبدالله

يزاج الله خير والله يجعلة بميزان حسناتج

انا ماتوقعت كل هالكمية تذكرتها ماتكفى الا لشهر واحد بس ماشاء الله

الكمية وايد وعطيت منها امى لانها تشتكى من الافرازات والهوا

والحمد لله الحين صارت بخير ومافيها الا الصحة 

وانا استفدت منها وزوجى لاحظ التغيير من اول لقاء حميم بيننا 

ومشكورة غناتى عالغسول ماقصرتى 

هدية مقبولة منج 







ياهلا بام عبدالله عسي الله يرزقك بعبد صالح قولي امين 

حبيت اشكرك ولو شفتك بحب راسك بعد انتى تستاهلين كل خير وربي يوفقك دنيا واخرة

مثل ماوفقتينى مع زوجى بعد فضل الله بدعيلك من كل قلبي

ان الله يرزقك بما تتمنين مثل مااسعدتينى مع زوجى الله يبارك لك فى عيالك 

ولا تنسينى من صالح الدعاء 





مرحبا الغاليه ^_^

اول شي حبيت اشكرج الصراحه على تعاملج الغاوي ...

وعلى روحج الطيبه ... والله يقوم ابوج بالسلامه يااااااااااااااااااارب ..

تسلمين اختي الغاليه على الاعشاب اللي صدق ريحتني .. وارتحت منها ...

لو انه ريلي قاللي انتي ما تحتايينها ... بس احسه صدق استانس من الموضوع ^_^

والله فديتج الغاليه ... شكرا قد الدنيا على كل شي ...

والسموحه منج الغاليه اذا ازعجتج في اي شي ...

اختج غلا 




المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 

السلام عليكم أختي أم عبدالله أنا جربت الأعشاب و جزاك الله خير
بعد5 ولادات متتابعة أخير حلت مشكلتي و ارتاح بالي و الصراحة 
من أول استخدام يبين الفرق و الحين أنا مستخدمتنه من 3 شهور اتغسل بعد كل دورة و الحمد لله 
النيجة زينة و أنا كنت مطرشه لها رسالة شكر على الخاص بس لأني حسيت
من واجبي اكتب مشاركتي هنا لأشكرها و حليلها كنت اسألها 
عن شعر بني وايد خفيف قالتلي عن خلطة أسويها 
و الله يا بنات و ايد فاد البنت جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله ألف خير يا أم عبدالله





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم مــوزة 

السلام عليج ام عبدالله

انا من فترة اشتريت من عندج اعشاب للتضييق وكان مفعولها روووووعة الصراحة وكان استعمالها عن طريق المهبل


بس يوم قريت مواضيعج اليديدة عن اللهوم استغربت لانها تاخذ عن طريق الفم

فحبيت اعرف هذي الاعشاب اللي كانت عندي اقدر استعملها من الرحم ولا لا؟



والسموحة





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مــوزة 






المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة &ام عبد الله& 






المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مــوزة 






المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة &ام عبد الله& 






المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مــوزة 






المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة &ام عبد الله& 






المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مــوزة 

السلام عليج ام عبدالله

حرام عليج الاعشاب خطييرة واااااايد نفعتني بشكل ماتصورين
وانا صارلي شهر وانا يايبه البيبي الثاني مافيني على الفضايح مع ريلي
انا يوم اشتريته من عندج عطيتيني 2 علبة وصابونة بسعر 250
وكم يطلع سعرة الحين وكم علبة بتعطيني؟ 
روووووووووووووعة واكثر بعد وتنظف احسن من التحاميل والحين هاى ثانى شهر استخدم الاعشاب

وايد فنانة ونتيجتها ممتازة كنت افكر بعملية تضييق بس الحين خلاص المشكلة انحلت 

والله لا يحرمنا منج غناتي 

حبيبتي اشحالج تولهت عليج 


اخبار البنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وطمنيني على الوالد عسه احينه ابخير؟؟؟؟؟؟






اريد اكتبلج شهاده حق توسعني عند الله وتستفيد منها كل البنات المعرسات


بس اصراحه وايد مستحيه لان كل المنتدى يعرفني والي من خارج المنتدى 

يعني حضرتي مشهوره وايد وايد 


من شان شيه يا اختي يالي اغلى من اختي انا مستحيه اكتب في ها الموضوع الحساس 

وطبعن انتي تعرفين ان الحياء من الايمان والي مافيه حياء ما فيه ايمان



بس انتي سوي الاقتباس من دون الاسم او امسحيه عشان خاطري ارجوج حبيبتي


أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأا

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


اااأأاااااااااااااا


اكتبلج يا ام عبدالله اليوم وانا طايره من الفرحه 

فرحه من داخل اعماقي 

وادعيلج ان الله ينولج كل الي فبالج ويسرلج امرج كله ويقوم ابوج بالسهاله 

عيدي اكثر من عيد 


بخبرج ابسالفتي انا وايد اخاف من الاعشاب الي ايبيعونها الحريم ولو اني محتايه بس 

ما اتشجع اخذ من حيله حد لانه لمكان حساس جدا وهاي اصلان امانه لازم ما حد يطلع عليها 

اي خربطه واي لعوزه مصيبه علي بعدين وسمعنا وايد قصص خوفتنا وخلتنا 

نبكي دم على صاحباتها 


اما انتي يا الغاليه الله شرح لي صدري اخذ منج وكانت لي فيج ثقه كبيره 


انا متزوجه صارلي فتره وعندي اعيال الله يحفضهم ويجعلهم من الصالحين 

وطول اليوم وراهم في كل شي 

مما زادني تعب وارهاق وخصه بعد الصغير الي وايد تعبني في الولاده 

وبعد الولاده ما ارتحت باسباب وايده 

مما خلى النفس دوم عندي نازله والمرض ما ايروح عني وصرت صابره واصبر نفسي 

وحتى زوجي هب طايجته بس اصبر بقاي ولا احسسه 

الحرمه ما الها الا زوجها وبيتها ويوم هي مع الله في كل شي الله بيسهل الها كل شي 

الين سافر زوجي العمره وطول شوي 

في ها الفتره صفت مشاعري واحاسيسي والله اكرمني وارتحت وارجعت ارحومي 

مكانهن وارجعت لي انوثتي من جديد


بالصدفه وانا اتصفح المنتدى ادور شى لشعري الطويل الي كله تساقط وخفت اصلع 

مر علي موضوع الغاليه ام عبدالله وطول الليل وعند القيام وانا افكر ابها


والصراحه انشرح قلبي لها وايد 


اكثر من ذوق وهي اطيب من الطيبه ذات نفسها انسانه ما اعرف كيف اوصفها 

ما اجدر الا ادعيلها الله يسعدها دنيا واخره 

صارلي ثلاث اشهور وانا استعمل الاعشاب 

كل شهر النتيجه اروع من الشهر الي قبله واضيج صج 

احس اني تغيرت صج واحس بالهنا في كل لحضه 

واحس بالثقه الكامله وانا معاه 

احين صارزوجي ما يرجد قبلي كان اول يتعذر منشان قيام اليلل والشغل المبشر 

اما احين فصج صرت ساحرته عن طاعه ربه في اليل ما يبعد الا بسرعه يجرب

الله يحفظه لي ولعياله 

وعن جريب برد اخذ منج ولا باخذ من اي وحده ثانيه 

عسى الله يعطيج كل الي فبالج ويهنيج مع زوجج 

واستودعج الله





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 2 


حبيبتي تعرفين إني دوم ادعيلج ومن خاطري.......... الأعشاب مفعولها خطييييييييييييييييييييير.... 

تصدقين من بديت استخدمها وحمد صدق مايفارقني ولله الحمد.... صار صدق يتمنى رضاي حتى لو كنت أنا الغلطانه ما شاء الله.......

اقسم بالله إني ما ابالغ صار مايصبر على فراقي ومايخليني ازور اهلي لأني إذا سرت

لازم ابات عندهم والحين زعلان لأن فيني الدوره..... صار صدق يعاملني كملكه اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

يزاج الله ألف خير وجعل هالشي في ميزان حسناتج لأنج صادقه وماتغشين الناس في بضاعتج 




مرحبا الغاليه

بغيت اشكرج على الأعشاب..... صدق كلمة رووووووووووعه شويه عليها
تصدقين استويت أنا اللي استمتع في الجماع أكثر من ريلي........ الحمد لله أنا وريلي ماعندنا مشاكل في الجماع بس الحين المتعه صارت أكبر وصرت واثقه من نفسي أكثر.... هالأعشاب صدق مفعولها عجيب.... يزاج الله ألف خير

ماطلعت مني إفرازات هل هذا معناته إن رحمي نظيف؟؟

بغيت اسألج الغاليه عن كريم الجوهره.... شو حجم العلبه لأن في الصوره مب مبين إذا كانت العلبه كبيره ولا صغيره ومتى تظهر النتيجه؟؟؟ وماشي مجال تنزلين شوي في السعر لأن سعر الكريم غالي...

اتريا ردج الغاليه وأتمنى ماتتأخرين علي لأني ابغي الكريم ضروري وابغي اكون غير في العيد

في أمان الله 




المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم حمد 

مراحب ام عبدالله

شو هالاعشاب العجيبة ليش ماخبرتينى عنها من قبل 

الله يسعدج يالطيبة ويرزقج بالرزق الحلال 

ومشكورة على الاعشاب اللى فعلا غيرتنى وحسستنى انى حرمة بمعنى الكلمة

ومشكورة على الماسك الهدية 







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم صالح 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اختى ام عبدالله 

الله يسامحج انا وايد زعلانة عليج وزوجى هاوشنى بسببج انتى ومنتجاتج 

وبالاخص خلطة التضييق

تعرفين ليش 

خخخخخخخخخخخخ

لانة قالى ليش مااستخدمتى ها الخلطة من بعد ماربيتى 

وينج عن هالخلطة من زمان

انا خبرتج انى ماراح اقول لة مثل مااتفقنا بس للاسف مااقدر اكذب علية

اعترفت لة وقلت شريت من المنتدى اعشاب ولهوم 

للرحم وكورس الشعر وكوس التبييض

وماندمت على اى شيء شريتة منج وماراح اندم انى تعاملت معاج

والحين بشترا لي ولاختى ولحميتى من منتجاتج

برسلهم لج برسالة يديدة 

ادرى غثيتج 

بس حبيت اطمنج 

انى ماندمت وماراح اندم وطلبيتى اكبر دليل 




السعر 435 

وعليج السلام

اعذرينى ماراسلتج كل هالفترة بس كنت ابا اتاكد من مفعول الاعشاب

مااقول غير الله يبارك لج فى رزقج ويبارك لج فى عيالج ويرزقج بالولد اللى تتمنينة

اول يوم استخدمت الاعشاب نزل على وسخ لونة بنى محروق والريحة كانت وايد ماتنطاق

ثانى يوم نزل افرازات ثقيلة لونها ابيض على اصفر وبعدها نزل ماى سائل ريحتة عادية

وثالث يوم والله مانزل شيء وحسيت براحة حلووووة ونظافة والضيق حسيت فية من اول استخدام ولين الحين

الامور تمام والمنطقة جافة وضيقة 

الحمد لله ويزاج ربي كل خير 

مراحب غاليتى 

ارسلت لج مسج عاتليفونج 

الاعشاب وصلتنى وتم الاستخدام والنتيجة قوووووية 

دمتى بود

امممممممممممممممممممموح احبج انا اموت فيج 

اول شيء ريومتى كيف حالها الحين طمنينى عليها فديتها
وفديت شعرها هههههههههه صورتها عندى 
ربي يحفظها لج هى وخواتها وكيف حال عبدالله حبيبي 
ان شاء الله بشوفهم وبشوفج شهر 6 بي مع ريلى 
تولهت عليج اكثر من شهر ماكلمتج تعرفين طروف امى 
اممممممم
احم احم احم
طبعا تعرفين بو الشباب مثل ماخبرتج
والله راسه بالسما مغرور وشايف حالة
ومتكبر علي وااااااااااايد 
الحين انسي
انا الحين الكل فى الكل
ومايقدر يطلع من البيت الا وهو طالب رضاى

احم احم احم احم
ياخوفى تفضحينى لا الغلا حطى رسالتى براحتج ولا يهمج من احد
انا مب مثل الخوات ربي يهديهم 


انا حابة اطمنج 
واعرفج الاعشاب ولغسول شو سوو فينى 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
رسالة شكر لاختى وحبيبة قلبي
الانسانة اللى ساعدتنى ووقفت معاى باصعب مواقف حياتى
الكل تخلى عنى الا انتى 
اناتعلمت منك الصبر والعزيمة والتحدى وتحديد وانا اللى كسبت التحدى
كنت بخصر زوجى للابد 
بسبب اهمالى لنفسي
يااخواتى انتبهو على ارحامكم 
ماحد من اهلى تخيل ان بعد قصة حبى انا وزوجى بنفترق
بسبب اهمالى بجسمى وبرحمى 
اهملت نفسي 
وبو العيال ماصار يقرب منى 
بالشهر وانا قدامة اتعذب وهو يعزم عالزواج
انتبهو يالحريم انتبهو على ارحومكم
ولا تسوون مثل
فى لحظة كنت بخصر حبيب عمرى وبو عيالى
جربت كل الادويه 
والسفوف وضيعت مبالغ واجد علشان القى علاج 
والعلاج ماحصلتة الا عند ام عبدالله
هذى شهادة حق 
وانتى ياام عبدالله 
لك دعوة بكل صلاة



مرحبا الغاليه عساج بخير انشالله 
اول شي انا لازم اكتب هالرساله في قسم المشتريات من المنتدى بس ضيعته 
انا بكتب مخصوص عن تجربتي الشخصيه عن كورس اليمامه للشعر وزيت العتيق
اول شي شعري هالك ومافيه اي حيويه وصحه وانا من النوع الي ماستمر ع شي فتره طويله ... عيازه وأطفر بسرعه كله أبغي النتيجه بسرعه 

المهم شعري اسود ومموج ومب خشن وايد ... مب ليفه 
قبل سنتين سويت له فرد لاني من النوع الي اسشور شعري دوم .. ويتنا وحده اغلبية الي مجربين عندها يمدحونها يتنا البيت 
قالت اعشاب وما يضر الشعر ولا شي 
للأمانه استانست عالنتيجه تقريبا اربع شهور ومن بعدها شعري قام يطيح ... ما يتساقط ... يطييييييح 
يعني بالخصل ... وايد تعبت وحاولت ازيت واعالج بس ماشي فايده التساقط مثل ما هو 
وانا حلمي شعري يطول ويصير طويييييل 
المهم من اشوف شي اجربه غالي ... رخيص ... معروف والا محد يعرفه ... كل شي جربته 
لين وصلت للتاجره ام عبدالله بالصدفه وقريت عن كورس اليمامه للشعر وزيت العتيق
ترددت وايد لان الاغلبيه يقولولي اهملي شعرج ولا تعابلين فيه ولا تحاتيه وتفكري فيه وبروحه بيعتدل 
بس قلت وحلفت اني باخذ كورس اليمامه وها بيكون آخر شي اجربه ... فقرني هالشعر 
وخذته تقريبا قبل رمضان هالسنه باسبوع او اسبوع ونص 
ولليوم مستمره عليه ... غريبه استمر ع شي 
شو الي صار بشعري من بعد اليمامه 
*التساقط خف 
*صرت احس ان فيه حيويه ... طبعا بالتدريج 
*طول شوي 
*فالفتره الاخيره صرت أشوف ان التمليس الي كنت مسويتنه راح عن الجذور بشكل كبير وملحوظ وتام عالاطراف ... رديت كشه 


صرت اتمنى يصير شعري مموج وطويل عادي ماباه سايح 

ورديت آخذ من الاخت ام عبدالله مره ثانيه الكورس ... صح انه غالي بس مب خساره فيه 

وبعد حبيت اقول ان الكورس كله طبيعي وحتى لما بتستخدمه اي وحده ... اقصد الحنا بتضيف اشيا طبيعيه وتزيد التغذيه للشعر يعني 2×1 ع قولتهم 
وانا مب ندمانه بالعكس صرت متأكده اني لو استمريت بلاقي نتايج احلى وهذي اول خطوه وهي ثقة الشخص بالمنتج 
حبيت اشكر حبيبتي ام عبدالله شكر كبير واقولها عسالله يوفقج في كل خطوه ف حياتج ... ماقصرتي وياي 


لسلام عليكم
اشحالج ام عبدالله فديتج انا طلبت منج اللهوم واظني انج ما تترين حد يخبرج عن مفعوله
لان البنات ما قصروا بس والله انا حبيت اكتبلج بنفسي لاني فعلا فعلا استانست عليه
وايد وما شاء الله كلمة روووووووعه شويه عليه ويزاج الله الف خير وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتج







المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ام عمار مصر

مووووووووووووووفقة

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## رائدة أعمال

ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. موفقة

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

السلام عليكم اخواتى

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

السلام عليكم اخواتى

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

الله أكبر الله أكبر لاإله إلا الله
الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

السلام عليكم اخواتى

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------

